# Can I dye clip-in hair extensions?



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry if this is a dupe thread but I couldn't find anything that pertained to my question. Anyway I just got the Jessica Simpson 23" clip-in wavy extensions. In the guide, it doesn't tell me if it's okay to dye the hair. Does anyone know if this will ruin the hair? I think the hair is synthetic. Any help would be greatly appreciated cuz I'm a hair noob.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 17, 2009)

If its real, yes. If its synthetic, no


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah what vocaltest said. and im almost positive the jessica simpson hair extensions are synthetic. i would reccommend that you invest in human hair extensions because you can straighen and curl them without a fear of them melting, and you can dye them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've had the same extensions, worn every day, for about 8 months and they are still in perfect condition, not ratty at all, because they are high quality


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 17, 2009)

for the price of jessica simpson's extensions they should bloody be real! they're SO expensive!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_If its real, yes. If its synthetic, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 JS has real and synthetic

Extensions.com :: The Hair Professionals :: Color Rings :: HairDo Human Hair Color Ring by Jessica Simpson


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_If its real, yes. If its synthetic, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, she's summed it up before I could answer, LOL


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 17, 2009)

dangit!!! i was hoping I could dye it...sucks ass. I got them on sale at beautychoice. I think it was like 60-70 bucks instead of 100. crap, i should've researched before I got sucked in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just checked the box and it IS synthetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the help!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 18, 2009)

I've decided to return the jessica simpson extensions and go with extensions made from real human hair.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





 JS has real and synthetic

Extensions.com :: The Hair Professionals :: Color Rings :: HairDo Human Hair Color Ring by Jessica Simpson_

 

they do make both, i have the synthetic one (my hair cut was way shorter than i asked for and i felt self conscious at first!).  to be honest, it blends in with my color very well and it is quite darker.. but i had my piece cut at my salon so it blends in with my hair (and it is also not too much longer, which i think helps)

edit: i didn't see your post where you said you took it back.. let us know how you like the real one, real is better anyway.


----------

